# Intake Question...



## noname (Apr 11, 2004)

I have just purchased a '98 200SX SE and I need some advice on what the best short ram intake to put on my car is. It has a GA16DE engine in it, which is a far cry from the SR20DE I had in my Infiniti G20. I'd really like to know which short ram is considered the best bang for the buck on the 200sx. So, anyone who knows from first hand experience, it would be nice to know your thoughts on the best short rams.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

noname said:


> I have just purchased a '98 200SX SE and I need some advice on what the best short ram intake to put on my car is. It has a GA16DE engine in it, which is a far cry from the SR20DE I had in my Infiniti G20. I'd really like to know which short ram is considered the best bang for the buck on the 200sx. So, anyone who knows from first hand experience, it would be nice to know your thoughts on the best short rams.


I always like the JWT pop charger. Injen also makes a WAI. 

Out of curiosity why are you interested in a WAI only? The HS CAI si a great mod for the $$$


----------



## noname (Apr 11, 2004)

It's not that I'm only interested in short ram intakes... it's just I was under the impression they were better than CAI. I could be mistaken, but we get a lot of rain down here and so I don't want to worry about it sucking up water, which is something a lot of my friends deal with. Which generate more HP? I always thought short ram did, but I've noticed a few guys on here with CAI and it seems like they may be producing more HP than the short rams. I'm pretty new at this. My old car was too old to really think about modding.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

noname said:


> It's not that I'm only interested in short ram intakes... it's just I was under the impression they were better than CAI. I could be mistaken, but we get a lot of rain down here and so I don't want to worry about it sucking up water, which is something a lot of my friends deal with. Which generate more HP? I always thought short ram did, but I've noticed a few guys on here with CAI and it seems like they may be producing more HP than the short rams. I'm pretty new at this. My old car was too old to really think about modding.


CAI's make more power hands down. If your worried about water use an AEM bypass valve on your CAI. Besides water is only an issue if the filter is sumberged. 

Bust a search in the GA16 forum for CAI's and bypass valve's. Should come up with some good info.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Imo short rams are worthless. I ran one for a while not by choice, and once the CAI went on, the gas mileage was better, power was better. They are definitely NOT better than a CAI. And the only time you'll have a problem with water is if the filter is totally submerged.

Don't be mistaken either by anyone telling you short rams make more power. They don't....ever.


----------



## noname (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'll do a search in the GA16 category and see what I come up with.


----------



## SickSE-R (Aug 16, 2004)

actually ull be surprise that a car usually runs fast 1/4 time with a wai than a cai.. yes a cai makes more hp but that usually 70mph + ..a cai is a better choice..but the wai runs a faster 1.4 usually... if u can go cai if not make due with what u got


----------



## chs773 (Jul 23, 2004)

ok i have heard that sort ram intakes r worthless b/c all they do is suck in hot air from the engine and all they do is rob u of some low end torque and only give u like 1-4 hp. what is your opinion on intakes.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

chs773 said:


> what is your opinion on intakes.


welcome. Please become familiar with the search button. This has all been covered a lot before...as well as in this thread alone.

thanks!


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

what is a WAI


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

shift_of_legend said:


> what is a WAI


an intake where the filter element dosnt leave the engine compartment or dosent recive direct freash air it breaths in the warm air  from the engine bay


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

don't go with a short ram...........just my opinion and mostly everybody elses


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

CAI/cold air intake so WAI/warm air intake


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

or...you could make an intake buy buying some prebent tubing and taking off your headlight and getting air like that..nah nah, j/k..doesnt AEM make a good intake for the car? or is it just the air bypass will go on any CAI?


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

cant most cold air be converted to warm air by removing the extension so that when it rains bad he can convert to warm and back to cold later? not a 100% percent if anyone else can help please do


----------



## 91talon (Oct 4, 2004)

From personal experience:

If you still have the factory resonator box attached, that big black plastic box in your fender well, cut a HUGE hole in the front of it. You can then slide your battery all the way over to the left, as far as it will go. If you have a K&N, you can then cut a section of the stock air filter box, that faces the fender. Then there you go. Cheap home made intake. There is a definite difference, and you don't ever have to worry about sucking in water, if that is your worry.

(the only reason why I did this rather than buy an intake, is because the Sentra is my wifes, and she wanted it to remain stock looking.)


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

*My opinion on intakes*

It doesn't matter.

The purpose of a performance intake is to eliminate everything between engine and atmosphere, while the purpose of a factory intake is to silence a coupla hundred CFMs and some valve pops.

Throw out your snorkles, resonators, rubber flex hoses, and whatnot. 

Now you need something to hold your airflow meter and something to catch dirt. Anybody's foam cone is no different from anybody else's cotton cone. Nobody's TB-AFM pipe is any better than anybody elses ( in some way, with good data to back it up, which is somehow meaningful for a street car - I'll admit that some trumpets are better than others, for, say, Formula 1 use ).


----------

